# Galaxy S III



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

so whos gonna get?


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

IDK but I can now see why apple sued Samsung....


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an upgrade in fall. We'll have to see when it hits verizon i guess. I'm not liking the hardware buttons or the color/style (but then again it will be in a case), and with rumors of it being downgraded to a dual core for the lte version I see no real advantages over the nexus which will cost much less.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

On a side note the hardware button will most likely disappear for US release as has been the case in the past... I hate to say it but if the 5in HTC releases for VZW I may have to nab that instead even though I am a fan of Samsung phones. My last 4 phones have all been Samsung, 2 of the last 3 my wife has had have been also...

I despise HTC as a company but I doubt big red will see the Note sooo...what do you do.

I just wish Samsung would bring back build quality, my Omnia was a tank.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the hard button will probably disappear but I wouldn't be surprised if it still had capacitve buttons. And with no verizon model shown I'm going to assume worst case and not be let down when it does show up. I guess that htc might be worth looking into.
In the end I'm going to limit myself to the most open I can get, I can deal with how the galaxy s line was but definitely no current style moto phones.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

The word on the leak of Verizon's plans is that the Note is coming this summer. 
I'm thinking that is the upgrade for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

the HTC one x looks better. Samsung didn't do anything special with the hardware, every pro has cons attached. yeah it's an HD screen, and really big, but then it has to be pentile. they used the same cameras as before, they didn't use their best processor everyone wants, etc... entire phone is a let down overall.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting it. On a side note I'll never ever buy a Motorola or HTC device add long as the bootloaders are locked. Samsung had the best devices to dev for. You wonder why the fascinate has a better working version on ics then most devices. That's why we don't have to worry about working around all that crap and can get str8 to the good stuff.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> I'm getting it. On a side note I'll never ever buy a Motorola or HTC device add long as the bootloaders are locked. Samsung had the best devices to dev for. You wonder why the fascinate has a better working version on ics then most devices. That's why we don't have to worry about working around all that crap and can get str8 to the good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


+1


----------

